# scans at home for treatment abroad?



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

hi everyone i'm a bit of a lurker so i've never posted on this board before! i've previously posted on the treatment abroad board and  now i'd really like to hear from some local women. we're planning de ivf treatment in cyprus in late april and i've already been told by rfc belfast that they can do scans. however i'm just wondering if anyone else has gone abroad with scans at home as i'm bit worried about it all. origin told me they aren't taking new patients for treatment abroad so it means i'm dependent on royal fitting me in. biggest prob is i'll prob need a scan around easter hols. anyone know how rfc operates at holiday times? looking forward to hearing from you all! 
thanks shaz


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Shaz,
I had treatment abroad and we got all our scans at the RFC no problem. We rang them up and arranged the date and time by phone ( usually before work) we had a scan before going for tx to check lining and then we had a scan at 7 weeks to check if there was a heartbeat both times it was fine. We also had a hcg test to check the levels after we got a BFP as our clinic wanted that and although the RFC dont do it as standard for all patients there was no problem with that either. The scans cost £81 and we got invoiced about 6 weeks afterwards.Hope this helps and good luck.

Lesley xx


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

No probs hope you get sorted. I was really worried about the scans too but it was all fine.

Good luck

Lesley xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

No idea about Easter but they were closed for the whole week that Christmas Day was in.


----------

